# Trail Cams



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm looking at buying my first trail cam and hope you can give me some insight. What brands are best and what options should I look for. I don't want to spend a ton but I don't want a piece of crap either. Somewhere in the middle. Thanks.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I really like my bushnell trophy cams. Lightweight and they have decent trigger speed. I own two and probably will own a third shortly.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I am happy with a Moultrie IR I have......I had some older cameras and hated them but I enjoy these newer ones.

It was about 125.00 I believe and have been happy with the pictures I get and its pretty user friendly......


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Wildgame brand at walmart. $50.


----------

